

Django for the Rails Developer - amarsahinovic
http://rubysource.com/django-for-the-rails-developer/

======
stephen_mcd
Wrote the reverse a while back, Rails quickstart for Djangonauts:
[http://blog.jupo.org/2011/07/30/rails-quick-start-for-
django...](http://blog.jupo.org/2011/07/30/rails-quick-start-for-djangonauts/)

